
Show HN: Distributed blockchain experiment written in Ruby - obilgic
https://github.com/oguzbilgic/zincir
======
decentralised
I suppose it's a work in progress but... technically it's not yet a blockchain
imho.

What's missing:

\- transaction or account model (neither exists)

\- transaction and block validation rules

\- fork selection rule

\- consensus mechanism

\- signatures

I wrote a simplistic implementation of a PoW chain with accounts and fork
selection in javascript for the
[https://cryptoeconomics.study/](https://cryptoeconomics.study/) course
(please join us!) here: [https://github.com/cryptoeconomics-
study/code/blob/master/c3...](https://github.com/cryptoeconomics-
study/code/blob/master/c3_ProofOfWork/proofOfWork.js)

------
zoomzoom
See also:
[https://github.com/jamesob/tinychain](https://github.com/jamesob/tinychain)

------
gazzini
I’m surprised at how few lines of code this is.

~~~
zukzuk
Ruby is, if nothing else, "very expressive".

~~~
brighton36
Blockchain is, if nothing else, "very abstract". Maybe the two waveforms
collapsed.

~~~
ryanmarsh
Bingo. Blockchains aren’t, at their core, very complex.

Minimum Viable Blockchain [https://www.igvita.com/2014/05/05/minimum-viable-
block-chain...](https://www.igvita.com/2014/05/05/minimum-viable-block-chain/)

------
bananatron
Cool way to illustrate the simplicity of blockhains.

